# .25 WSSM For Deer - Opinion



## gjw (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi all, my son received from his grandpa a Browning A-Bolt in .25WSSM. I was wondering if anyone can give me the pros and cons of this round for deer hunting?

I'm not much of a rifleman, shotguns are my game, so any help would be great!!!

All the best!!!

Greg


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I'll be using a 257 Weatherby Magnum on them for the first time this Fall.
I've long considered the 25 caliber class to be possibly the best all around class for deer & goats...

His 25WSSM should do a fine job...


----------



## szm69 (Apr 28, 2006)

Great round, I have a .25 WSSM and love it. I also have a 25-06 and love that too.

.25 calibers are all I use for deer hunting!


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

With a rifle like that, it should be all pro's.


----------



## Elkoholic (Oct 29, 2008)

The only con is that there are not alot of factory loads for it, and the potential feeding problems that short mags can have. To many pros to list. You got to love them .25's


----------

